# Paph help!



## Lord_Paph (Apr 2, 2015)

Should I be concerned? Does this look like rot? I just got it today.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 2, 2015)

It does look a little suspicious, but it doesn't look serious. Fortunately, you probably have easy access to one of the best tools for controlling rot -- cinnamon. Dust the browning spots with cinnamon, let it get in between the leaves.

Just be careful to keep the area dry, try not to splash water on it.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2015)

Those 3 leaves are goners. Captan powder if you want to go stronger!


----------



## abax (Apr 2, 2015)

Cleary's 3336 if you want to do a drench to make sure that
whateveritis goes away.


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2015)

it looks lke secondary fungal infection after some mechanical damage. the older leaves will probably die off. cinnamon is a good way to start. keep that part of the plant dry and don't let water splash onto other plants. good air circulation is important as well.

i find Phyton 27 to be a good solution but it is strong stuff.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopefully you can bring it outside when the weather is warm enough. The air circulation will help (along with rain water).

Oh, and maybe repot? When was this last repotted?


----------



## Lord_Paph (Apr 3, 2015)

I just received this plant from Hausermann Orchids yesterday. I have a fan set on high in my office where I keep some of my orchids and there is constant air circulation. The medium looks great. I dusted with cinnamon just as a precaution and will see now it does. If it starts to spread then I will be in contact with Hausermann for a replacement. Thank you everyone!


----------



## phraggy (Apr 5, 2015)

Another thing with cinnamon is to mix it into a paste with something like methylated spirits and cover the area to be treated.

Ed


----------



## Ray (Apr 5, 2015)

In another forum, I have recommended against the use of cinnamon, as that's awfully close to where roots and rhizomes emerge, and cinnamon powder would likely stop them.

My take is that the damage is done, those leaves will fail, and the plant will carry on fine with no further treatment.


----------

